# Florida Hog dogs



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

If there is anyone on here who is number 1 from florida and number 2 hunts hogs with there dogs, i would like to see some pics of your dogs. No matter, catch, or bay dogs dont matter, ill post mine and we ccan compare who has the best dog!!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can only answer yes to number 1, my dad used to do hog hunting with his dogs but we usually go with some friends to dog hunt them and I personally haven't done it yet but I definitely want to. We actually usually get them cornered and then tie them up and sell them, you can make a couple hundred bucks off of a couple of nice boars and sows.


----------

